# Newbie - Think I have Hyperthyroidism?



## cervelo3 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have been struggling with several different health issues and I now suspect Hyperthyroidism. I plan to see my endocrinologist again soon, but here's my background:

I'm a 46 year-old male.
In Oct 2009 my TSH was .984 and my FT4 was .97
I have low testosterone (in the 200's), so my family doctor put me on Testosterone supplement in October 2009.

Over the last 2 months I've lost about 11 pounds (from 173 to 162 lbs) which is a lot for me. I generally have stayed within a few pounds of 173 for 5 years, so this weight loss is significant.

At the same time I've been lethargic and much more emotional, with bouts of depression, anxiety, and crying. I have also had increased bowel movements, sleepiness, low appetite, etc...

I saw an Endocrin doctor for the first time on August 5. He tested my ACTH & cortisol (both tested normal) and he's increased my testosterone dose. He didn't do any additional bloodwork, for I think he thought my issues were related to the testosterone.

I met with my family doctor about a week later and did lots of blood and stool testing. He claimed that everything looked normal, but when I received the lab work in the mail today I noticed my TSH level was .494

At this point in time my family doctor's best guess is that I have Irritable Bowel Syndrome & depression, so they want to put me on an anti-depressant. I don't feel that I'm depressed and I'm wondering of it could possibly be hyperthyroidism. From what I've read, I seem to have many of the same symptoms of hyperthyroidism, but my TSH reading of .494 is technically in the normal range.

I appreciate any feedback you can offer. I do plan to see my endocrin doctor soon to see what he thinks, but I thought it would be good to get your opinions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

cervelo3 said:


> I have been struggling with several different health issues and I now suspect Hyperthyroidism. I plan to see my endocrinologist again soon, but here's my background:
> 
> I'm a 46 year-old male.
> In Oct 2009 my TSH was .984 and my FT4 was .97
> ...


With TSH being in normal range and Testosterone testing low with supplementation I would have to agree with your doctors -

The only way to tell for sure is to have Free T-4 ad Free T-3 testing done to see where you are at.

TSH fluctuates daily and your fluctuation was not significant.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hyperthyroidism TSH is way low. Way, way, way lower than yours. This would include your Frees to match hyperthyroidism levels as well.

Symptoms are foolers so don't let them throw you into believing you have one thing when you might have another.

Besides, thyroid medication does not always cure the symptoms. A lot of us thyroid-ens have to treat *each* symptom separately from thyroid, to achieve success and health.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cervelo3 said:


> I have been struggling with several different health issues and I now suspect Hyperthyroidism. I plan to see my endocrinologist again soon, but here's my background:
> 
> I'm a 46 year-old male.
> In Oct 2009 my TSH was .984 and my FT4 was .97
> ...


Welcome to the board!! "What's up with the guessing?" Good grief. You need antibodies' run. Specifically the TSI which if you have any at all (you should have none, zero, zilch), then you are hyperthryoid as TSI is thyroid stimulating immunolglobulin.

Here are all the tests I seriously recommend........

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

Also, radioactive uptake scan (RAIU); sonograms have limitations.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Since you present clinically (symptoms) w/ hyper, I believe you are. Now, listen up. We are finding more and more that cancer and hyperthyroid are bedfellows.

Given your age, I cannot stress enough the importance of getting radioactive uptake scan and Thyroglobulin Ab.

I provided a link for you to look stuff up.

Things can be in normal range and it is not unusual for the thyroid panel to be when all the while, the antibodies' are going nutso. Plus, ranges are only suggestions based on cohorts. Mean average of these cohorts.


----------



## cervelo3 (Aug 28, 2010)

I appreciate all of the feedback! I looked again at my blood work and the doctor did test for Free T4 and the number was 1.16, which apparently falls into the normal range.

I just want to get my issues figured-out. I continue to lose weight and my energy level is pretty low. I just want to get to the root of the problem. If it's hyperthyroidism, then so be it. At least I will know and I can deal with it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cervelo3 said:


> I appreciate all of the feedback! I looked again at my blood work and the doctor did test for Free T4 and the number was 1.16, which apparently falls into the normal range.
> 
> I just want to get my issues figured-out. I continue to lose weight and my energy level is pretty low. I just want to get to the root of the problem. If it's hyperthyroidism, then so be it. At least I will know and I can deal with it.


What is the game plan? Are you going to request antibodies' tests and RAIU?


----------



## cervelo3 (Aug 28, 2010)

Andros said:


> What is the game plan? Are you going to request antibodies' tests and RAIU?


Yes. I have already sent a fax to my Endocrinologist with my recent lab work and history. I plan to follow-up with them within the hour. I'll keep you posted ! Thanks again!


----------



## cervelo3 (Aug 28, 2010)

I just received labwork:

Free T4 = .8 
Free T3 = 2.9
TSH = .543
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab = <10

Apparently all of these results are "normal". Therefore, I'm not sure what my endocrinologist will do - if anything. Not sure where to go from here.


----------

